# Fertility bloods



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

DP and I have been (crazily  ) talking about maybe trying for baby #3. It's been 4 years since I was preggers and I'm 36 now so I assume I would need to get my bloods checked again. Can someone please remind me on which days bloods are taken xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Usually on day 1-3 fsh,oestrodial,lh,prolactin 
Day 21 progesterone
Anytime the infection screen HIV,hep b and c,
You probably don't need rubella,cmv etc as you've got your own frosties

Good luck


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

I concur with that (although I think that you can technically have the early bloods done up to day 4, but the earlier the better), but I'd also suggest that it's worth getting AMH done as part of the day1-3/4 screening. This is essentially a measure of how effectively your ovaries are working, and is an indicator of ovarian reserve. The lower your AMH, the harder your ovaries are having to work to produce an egg/eggs. 

Oh, hang on, scratch that - if you're using the frosties then it's probably not relevant!


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for replies ladies. Not sure whether we will use DPs frosties for me or try DI again with our frozen sperm as we might want 4! 
I'm ok with HIV etc as I have to have them for work :0). We still haven't made a decision yet. I think we've got all gooey again about another baby now that we have both boys sleeping 12+ hours LOL!!


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

^ lucky you re: the sleeping!

Maybe that's partly why I gave up on trying again   

<--------- still a broken sleeper at nearly 4


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think I've just changed my mind after sending one to his room for bad behaviour and had to bath the other as covered in poo after his nap


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Han - you just made me grin. Immediately after we got our BFP this time Ember went through a few weeks of getting seriously tantrummy. It was our first experience of the full on, lying on the floor screaming effect. Fortunately it didn't last long but we did have several moments of thinking 'what have we done?'. 

Good luck with starting out again, whichever way you decide to play it for number 3. 

Gina. x


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well we have screwed on our sensible heads and are going to wait to TTC #3. Although seeing Misspie last week and baby Samuel did play havoc with the hormones again  . We are moving to Ireland this year and think it is best we wait til we are settled. The clinic have said we can either transfer our frosties to an irish clinic, or just fly back for treatment. We are enjoying the boys so much right now and we have a real routine again, like we have always had the 2 of them. We have always said the age gap we have has made life a lot easier and will hopefully go for that again if we are lucky  . I am now picturing us in our big family home in the irish countryside, 2 boys sat on ride-on tractors in the garden, and me heavily pregnant, baking cakes in my farm house kitchen  . I can dream  .

Gina - you have a matter of days to go - How exciting!!!! How are you feeling?
I just wanted to say to you that when DP was preggers, we both had little worries about how another baby would change our lives, how DS1 would be, and we couldn't imagine how we could love another child as much as him. I now cannot imagine life without them both and it might be a bit cheesy but sometimes I think I might explode because I love them both so much  . And any worries I had about DS1 have been blown out the window. He just adores his little bro and he makes him laugh like noone else can. Hope the birth goes well and you enjoy being a family of 4. Believe me, everything goes about 100 times quicker the second time round! xx


----------

